# [SOLVED] Fifa 11 keyboard controls...please! Please!



## blesslot (May 30, 2009)

Hi. Im a loyal legitimate fifa owner...since fifa06...till now. My latest fifa...fifa11 is stressing. I love it tho i think i have been ripped off because the controls illustration is in xbox form...i think this is a xbox mod...i cant change buttons or configurations, i can only learn...and thats just for the joypad...the keyboard is a nightmare and a half. When u go to controller settings using the keyboard, it tells u where to get off...and dat had me ranting and raving thinking i was bamboozled...the disc is original from a reputable retailer...im stumped. I howeva managed to find a few controls for keyboard...A=through ball/keeper charge S=cross/long ball/sliding tackle/header D=pass/1st man press/standing tackle Left Ctrl=sprint Caps Lock=LT on the xbox controller Space=shoot/2nd man press/header...dat is all i have discovered at great expense. Im not a joypad guy...and i want to get back to no1. Yeah...kicking ***! Can u help me with keyboard controls...pls! I dnt wanna go PES because of this...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Fifa 11 keyboard controls...please! Please!*

See here for instructions: Setup FIFA 11 Keyboard Controls for PC Gamers


----------



## blesslot (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Fifa 11 keyboard controls...please! Please!*

thanks. it was in front of me all along. Thanks.


----------

